# A skirt and bloomers for myself!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Just for fun I made a Skirt and Bloomers for myself! A lady from my church hosted a tea yesterday and I finally finished off a skirt and bloomers I started a while back so I could wear it. They cost me about $12 to make and I got the idea from Sarahclemens on Etsy. Her skirts and bloomers sell for $110 each! She is a much better seamstress than I am but $12 is much closer to my price range!  
I will probably make and wear more bloomers. The skirt and bloomers together were kind of bulky and made me look much bigger than I really am (and no woman wants to look bigger than she really is! LOL) although they were both very comfy. 
So I thought I would share some pictures just for fun! 

Oh, and I got the hat from Amazon with my Swagbucks! I love hats! It is sort of one of my weaknesses! LOL!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

You look great!! Love the different poses 
I wish I could sew half as good as you!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a look that I wouldn't be able to pull off...but I do like the hat!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very classy! They probably wouldn't look very good on me, but they look great on you.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Your poses made me laugh. The one I cant figure out if you are being sexy or just pondering . Anyways, I love it! The boots finish your outfit off nicely. Is this the new style? Havent seen anyone around me with this on. But I dont get out much either.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I can tell from the pictures that you are a really nice person!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

SooOOoo cute!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Your poses made me laugh. The one I cant figure out if you are being sexy or just pondering . Anyways, I love it! The boots finish your outfit off nicely. Is this the new style? Havent seen anyone around me with this on. But I dont get out much either.


That was the 'hurry up and take the picture' look because I am getting impatient! LOL! My 17 yo DS was taking the pictures and the sun was either in my eyes or else directly into the camera, that's why there is a glare on the last one. I was already running late for the Tea Party but I wanted to get a couple of shots before I left because I knew it would be to late when I got home and the camera battery was dying so that did not help either.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you get your patterns from 'friends patterns" or a historical site? I have quite a collection of patterns, including bloomers, and the old riding culottes from the 1800s. But the patterns from 'friends patterns' and 'candle on the hill' (especially the 2nd one) are the nicest contemporary 'modest' patterns i have found. 
If you ever see me in a skirt, it will be because I am hiding armament beneath it....maybe it's time to start getting used to them again. Love your look!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG. Those are SO cute. Love it Pam!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

kappydell said:


> Did you get your patterns from 'friends patterns" or a historical site? I have quite a collection of patterns, including bloomers, and the old riding culottes from the 1800s. But the patterns from 'friends patterns' and 'candle on the hill' (especially the 2nd one) are the nicest contemporary 'modest' patterns i have found.
> If you ever see me in a skirt, it will be because I am hiding armament beneath it....maybe it's time to start getting used to them again. Love your look!


I didn't use a pattern. I just laid a pair of pajama pants down and then added a little to the legs to make them wider and then sewed them up. No pattern for the skirt either.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

PamsPride said:


> I didn't use a pattern. I just laid a pair of pajama pants down and then added a little to the legs to make them wider and then sewed them up. No pattern for the skirt either.


Very nice!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Camisole anyone!! LOL


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just love these.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Camisole anyone!! LOL


I have officially decided... You are a nut!!! :goink:


----------



## Lori64 (Sep 22, 2012)

I love it. You look great!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Yeah. I couldn't pull that off...but you can.
You look nice. fine job on the sewing.
(and I finally get to put a face to the name!)


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

These are adorably awesome. I would love to try them for myself... Guess I need to learn how to sew beyond basic handstitches!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing them .


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how cute!


----------

